# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  помогите пожалуйста создать отчет в конфигураторе!

## Helen89

Не могу понять текст, неделю сижу за этим отчетом:(:mad:
"Используя механизм компоновки данных разработать отчет «Продажи», относящийся к подсистеме «Продажи», который позволит анализировать продажи товаров. Информация о продажах товаров берется из табличной части «Товары» и шапки документа «Продажа товаров». В отчете должны быть предусмотрены группировки и отборы по полям: «Номенклатура», «Контрагент», «Контактное лицо», «Склад» и «Организация». В отчет выводится информация о количественных и суммовых продажах товаров (реквизиты «Количество» и «Сумма») за выбранный пользователем период. Отчет имеет две предварительные настройки «Ведомость продаж» и «Шахматка продаж». В обоих вариантах пользователь может выбрать период формирования отчета, задать отборы в основной форме отчета (быстрый доступ). "


Вариант отчета «Ведомость продаж»

Покупатель	                      Номенклатура	Количество	       Сумма
ООО «Зеленый свет»			                                        11000
	                               Холодильник	               2	6000
                                       Телевизор	                       1	5000
ООО «Шанс»			                                                13000
	                               Телевизор	                       2	5000
	                               Стиральная машина	       1	8000
ИТОГО:			                                                        24000

Вариант «Шахматка продаж»

Товар / Покупатель	«Зеленый свет»	«Шанс»	ИТОГО
Холодильник	                6000		                6000
Телевизор	                        5000	        5000	        10000
Стиральная машина		                8000	        8000
ИТОГО	                        11000	13000	24000

Что значит "Отчет имеет две предварительные настройки «Ведомость продаж» и «Шахматка продаж»"И? как  один отчет "Продажи" может включать в себя еще 2 отчетаИ:confused:
Помогите пожалуйста!!! (Работаю в 1с:предприятие 8.2)

----------


## grego

> Что значит "Отчет имеет две предварительные настройки «Ведомость продаж» и «Шахматка продаж»"И? как  один отчет "Продажи" может включать в себя еще 2 отчетаИ:confused:
> Помогите пожалуйста!!! (Работаю в 1с:предприятие 8.2)


Да все очень просто. 
1. Сначала создаете новый отчет. Форм создавать не нужно. Открываете схему компоновки данных.
2. В схеме создаете новый набор данных - Запрос.  

ВЫБРАТЬ
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.Контрагент,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.КонтактноеЛицо,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Количество,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Сумма
ИЗ
	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг.Товары КАК РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары
ГДЕ
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.Дата МЕЖДУ &ДатаНачало И &ДатаКонец

Чтото типа того, только у вас наверно будет не "РеализацияТоваровУслуг"  , а "ПродажаТоваров"

3. Делаете настройки на закладке ресурсы(у вас количество и сумма)
4. Делаете предварительные настройки на вкладке "Настройки", создаете два варианта(«Ведомость продаж» и «Шахматка продаж»), для каждого делая свои настройки(проще всего используюя конструктор, пиктограмка "волшебная палочка на пумажке")

Вообще то СДК не такая уж и простая штука, лучше смотреть примеры в демонстрационных конфигах. Если будет что-то непонятно пишите

----------

Helen89 (22.12.2011)

----------


## Helen89

Спасибо огромное,я уже разобралась=)))Благодаря Вашему ответу, убедилась, что разобралась верно!=)))Спасибо еще раз!:)

----------

